# IT'S SO WHITE!!!!!!!!



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

:lol: 
Last weekend I did a spray of Triclopyr and Tenacity. My front lawn is white, and it's not the bleaching of grass. It's weeds. Take a look.









What the hell is it?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

What I see on the pics 2-4 looks like bleached TTTF.


----------



## LawnNut01833 (Jul 22, 2020)

No way. When we 1st moved here I threw down K31 after I dropped some trees but I didn't think it took. You can see the united seed in the background of the last photo. It so much nicer. I was going to overseed after a good scalp hoping the United seed would overtake. Think it best if I just glypho it?


----------

